# Backflip mit dem Downhiller lernen?!



## herr-friedl (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

mich würd mal interessieren, wie leicht oder schwer es ist, mit dem Downhillbike einen Backflip zu lernen. Fahren kann ich ja und im Bikepark wären ein paar optimale Tables für solche Tricks, hab auch schon immer wieder mal jemanden vom Lift aus gesehen, der da einen Backflip drüber macht.
Ist das so ein Trick, den man sich nur trauen muss aber eigentlich ganz leicht ist? Der also "nur" Überwindung kostet?
In der Theorie weiß ich ja Bescheid wie man sich verhalten muss, von wegen Kopf nach hinten und so (locker gesagt).
Wenn hier ein paar sind, die ihn können (wirklich Downhiller, ich denke BMX ist ja zwecks fehlender Dämpfung anders), dann wäre es schön, wenn ihr mal erklärt, wie ihr das so bewertstelligt und gelenrt habt.

Gruß


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. Mai 2013)

Ich würde es erstmal im Foam Pit üben... so eine Aktion kann schnell mal im Rollstuhl enden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (23. Mai 2013)

sommer....wasser.....rampe...üben...
so würde ich es machen 
meinen hals riskieren um es zu trainieren, ne dank..


----------



## herr-friedl (23. Mai 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> sommer....wasser.....rampe...üben...
> ..


 Das war auch mein Gedanke mit der Rampe im See, nur werd ich mit Sicherheit nicht mit meinem DH in nen See springen. 
Und ich denke eben, wenn ich es mit nem alten BMX oder was auch immer probiere, dass das n ganz anderes Gefühl ist, als mit einem so stark gefederten Bike.


----------



## Dominik19xx (23. Mai 2013)

Dann bleibt eigentlich nur das Foam Pit.
In den See würde ich mit einem meiner Bikes auch nicht springen.
Vielleicht gib es bei dir in der Nähe ja einige FMXer die ein Foam Pit haben.


----------



## Pilatus (23. Mai 2013)

doch, die Leute gibt es


----------



## lnt (2. Juni 2013)

oder zum air-bag in leogang fahren  backflip steht auch auf meiner "To-Do-Liste im Leben eines Freeriders". vielleicht trau ich mich dieses jahr. 

von vielen bekannten hab ich gehört, backflip wäre leichter als viele andere tricks, da der bewegungsablauf_ prinzipiell _leicht ist. mann sollte natürlich wissen was man macht, sein bike und den sprung genau kennen. den backflip beim ersten mal gleich auf dirt zu probieren würde ich nicht machen, aber gibt ja genügend leute, die das auch geschafft haben, ohne vorher den sprung ins wasser, foampit oder oder geübt zu haben.


----------



## erborow (18. August 2013)

ich würds so angehen:
erstmal in den see flippen mit nem ollen hardtail
dannn mit dem downhiller im foampit
und irgendwann dann im gelände


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (26. August 2013)

Es ist schwerer als man denkt. Ich habe ne Lakejump-Rampe und kriegs mit einem ollen Hardtail trotzdem noch nicht hin. Bin voll auf dem Kreuz gelandet. Das kleinere Ziel war dann erst mal einen gescheiten Whip vor der Landung wieder einigemaßen gerade zu drehen und nicht völlig quer ins Wasser zu klatschen. Salto vorwärts und rückwärts (ohne Rad) konnte ich in meiner Jugend und Vereinssportzeit aus dem Stand. Aber einen Backflip ohne Wasserlandung probieren - niemals. Falls du das wirklich machst, drück ich dir die Daumen! 

Ich würds auch mit einem anderen Rad am See üben und erst wenn das richtig gut sitzt zu den Dreckhügeln wechseln. Die Berliner ("Die seriösen Reiter") üben den Backflip schon ne Weile beim Lakejump. Auch wenn es paar Mal ganz gut aussieht, geht auch immer mal ein Versuch völlig daneben. Das braucht eben Übung

Und ein Downhiller löst sich auch nicht auf, wenn er mal ins Wasser fällt. Lager kann man schmieren und der Rahmen wird innen auch wieder trocken. Gibt sogar Leute, die spritzen ihre Räder im Bikepark mit einem Schlauch ab.


----------



## Andy1512 (5. Mai 2014)

ich sag da nur Leogang


----------

